# Low GI (hopefully) baking night



## caffeine_demon (Feb 2, 2011)

Mum appears to have got me hooked on home bread making! 

tonight I made:
1 lot of granary rolls (thanks to the hovis granary mix)
1 big lot of multigrain rolls with cheese (mixture of 1 wrights mixed grain mix and 1 wrights cheese and onion mix)

had a little taste of each - mmmmmmmmmmmm! and have got 20ish rolls in the freezer!

I was also really daring amd made this pumpernickel recipe - 
http://www.grouprecipes.com/48776/traditional-german-pumpernickel-bread.html

i'll let you know how it turns out when it's done!


----------



## macast (Feb 3, 2011)

all sounds fab CD  ..... yummy


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Mum appears to have got me hooked on home bread making!
> 
> tonight I made:
> 1 lot of granary rolls (thanks to the hovis granary mix)
> ...



Wow they all sound scrumdidderlyumtious, you are making my mouth water  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

Al some scrummy Caffiene, how did it taste and any bother with spikes?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 4, 2011)

If I could get over to yours, I would. 

I just lurrve granary flour and it has the added benefit of not spiking me badly!

Andy


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 4, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> If I could get over to yours, I would.
> 
> I just lurrve granary flour and it has the added benefit of not spiking me badly!
> 
> Andy



are you sure you didn't sneek into my freezer last night? Only I'm sure there are a couple of rolls missing....


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 4, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> are you sure you didn't sneek into my freezer last night? Only I'm sure there are a couple of rolls missing....



Fair cop! 

Mnom, mnom, mnom!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I may have made them a bit big, so I've been having about 2/3 for lunch, and keeping the rest for later!

no nasty bg spikes though!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 6, 2011)

just tasted the pumoernickel - was 'orrible the edges were dry, burnt and crunchy and the inside was revolting.  most disappointing as when I tried it in Germany it was lovely stuff!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi - I love the Wrights multigrain.
I also love the cheese and onion - but it always spikes me.
How do you mix the two - do you make in a bread maker and just do half and half - thats an interesting idea.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 6, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi - I love the Wrights multigrain.
> I also love the cheese and onion - but it always spikes me.
> How do you mix the two - do you make in a bread maker and just do half and half - thats an interesting idea.



I just chucked both packs in a bowl, mixed with the recommended water for both and hey presto! (actually - needed a bit more flour, so maybe next time I'll use a little less water!


----------

